# got one today, pics!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i went out this morning with my brother and it was snowing. we set up overlooking a huge gradual slope then a little ravine below us and started calling. we heard a couple packs around us in two places. i kept on calling then all of a sudden a coyote pops up and is runnin right at us i wistled and he stopped at 50 yards and my brother shot! MISS!!! then i shot while he was runnin away and got him he dropped!! 82 yards. it was a young male and i shot him with my savage .223 with 55 grain black hills soft points.
[siteimg]6420[/siteimg]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats, good shooting !!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Good job bro! :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job! What does he weigh in at?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

he weighed 26 lbs


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL nice work man! Sorry I laughed when I saw the picture but I've never seen anyone hold a coyote like that in a picture. It makes sense though you can really see the coyote well. :beer:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

here are some other pics of it
[siteimg]6443[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6442[/siteimg]


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work young man. Keep it up. :beer:


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice looking yote there!!! Keep :sniper:


----------

